# دع كلمة الله ترشدك نحو النمو الروحى فى حياتك



## amjad-ri (8 أغسطس 2008)

عندما نقبل المسيح مخلص لحياتنا و ندعوه أن يدخل إلى حياتنا فإن الروح القدس يساعدنا على تكوين صفات تجعل حياتنا تبدو مشابهة اكثر ليسوع وتدعى هذه الثمار ثمار الروح القدس .​
في غلاطية 22:5،23 يتحدث عن هذه الثمار 

1- و أول هذه الثمار هي المحبة.ربما تكون هذه من أهم الصفات التي يمكن ان نتصف بها لان يسوع قال انه بإظهار محبتنا لبعضنا البعض سيعرف العالم إننا تلاميذه( يوحنا 35:13) من المهم إظهار المحبة في كل ما نفعل .





2- وعندما نظهر محبتنا للآخرين نختبر الفرح فعندما نحيا نخدم يسوع نشعر بالسعادة إن الروح القدس يعطينا الفرح حتى وإن ساءت الأمور يجب أن نكون فرحين لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله رومية 28:8


3- السلام. إن السلام شئ يحتاجه كل واحد في العالم إن السلام الحقيقي لا يأتي سوى بمساعدة الروح القدس عندما نقبل يسوع في حياتنا نحمل بداخلنا سلام يبقينا هادئين عند تصاعد المواقف الصعبة إننا نعلم أن يسوع معنا وهو يساعدنا وهذا يعطينا السلام .


4- الصبر أو طول الأناة.من السهل أن نغضب عندما لا تسير الأمور كما نريدها نحن وأحيانا نغضب عند حدوث خطأ ما أو عندما لا تسير الأمور بالسرعة التي نريد علينا أن نتحلى بالصبر ونثق بالله و قدرته بالاهتمام بكل شئ .


5- اللطف . يسوع المسيح عندما كان على الأرض كان لطيفاً جدا مع الناس حتى مع أسوأ الخطاة إن اللطف هو نوع آخر من الثمار التي يرغب الروح القدس بإنمائها في حياتنا الجميع سيرغب بالبقاء معنا إذا كنا لطفا بدلا من قساة وإذا كانت لدينا ثمرة اللطف في حياتنا نتكلم بلطف بدلا ممن الصراخ و الغضب.


6- الصلاح هو ثمرة أخرى من ثمار الروح وهو نوع من الثمار يساعد على إبقائنا عادلين و كرماء مع الآخرين.


7- الأيمان أو الأمانة تعني إننا أهل لثقة الرب والناس وان نكون صادقين في فعل ما نقول أننا سنفعل عندها يمكن للناس الوثوق بنا ويعني هذا أيضا أن نكون أمناء في علاقتنا مع الله وأن نمضي وقتا في الصلاة والتسبيح في كل يوم وليس فقط عندما نشعر برغبة في ذلك علينا أن نثق به في كل الأحوال ونؤمن بأنه سيكون معنا ليساعدنا .


8- الوداعة هي ثمرة عادة ما يساء فهمها فالبعض يظن إنها تعني الضعف ولكن هذا ليس صحيحا إن الوداعة تعني أن يكون الشخص متواضع أي يضع اهتمامات الآخرين قبل اهتماماته هو الشخص المتواضع والوديع لا يمانع بان يكون الأخير وهو يقبل أن ينال الآخرون تكريما اكثر منه حياة يسوع تظهر لنا الكثير من الوداعة والتواضع.


9- التعفف او ضبط النفس.هذا يعني أن يساعدنا الروح القدس على ضبط أفكارنا ورغباتنا الجسدية لنفرح الله أن يساعدنا على ان نقول لا لأمور خاطئة أو مؤذية لعقولنا وأجسادنا لربما مشاهدة فلم ملئ بالعنف أو الكلمات البذيئة،التدخين الشراهة باللاكل )
لماذا الكتاب المقدس يدعو هذه الصفات بالثمار لانه كما أن الثمار الطبيعية تأخذ وقتا في النمو من بذرة صغيرة لتصبح ثمرة لذيذة جاهزة للأكل كذلك الصفات تحتاج لوقت لتنمو بينما نتبع المسيح فهي لا تظهر في حياتنا في الحال ولكنها تبدأ صغيرة ومن ثم تنمو بينما نستمر في خدمة الرب.​​


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: دع كلمة الله ترشدك نحو النمو الروحى فى حياتك*

الله عليك تأمل جميل جدا

وكلام رااااائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليكي كاندي

الرب  ينور طريقك​


----------



## darsh (11 أغسطس 2008)

1-المحبة

2- بالسعادة
3- "]السلام[
4-"]الصبر أو طول الأناة
5-اللطف 

6- الصلاح
 7-الأيمان أو الأمانة

8- الوداعة
9-]التعفف​


----------



## darsh (11 أغسطس 2008)

*وعندما نظهر محبتنا للآخرين نختبر الفرح​*​


----------



## amjad-ri (11 أغسطس 2008)

darsh قال:


> 1-المحبة
> 
> 2- بالسعادة
> 3- "]السلام[
> ...



شكرا  لمرورك

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amjad-ri (11 أغسطس 2008)

darsh قال:


> *وعندما نظهر محبتنا للآخرين نختبر الفرح​*​



شكرا لمرورك

سلام المسيح​


----------



## darsh (16 أغسطس 2008)

الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شىء​


----------



## amjad-ri (16 أغسطس 2008)

darsh قال:


> الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شىء​



انا هو طريق الحق والحياة
من يتبعني لا يمشي في الضلام

شكرا لمرورك

سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: دع كلمة الله ترشدك نحو النمو الروحى فى حياتك*

_تامل فى منتهى الجمال ياامجد

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## amjad-ri (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: دع كلمة الله ترشدك نحو النمو الروحى فى حياتك*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _تامل فى منتهى الجمال ياامجد
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​_



شكرا ليكي فيبي

و شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## happy angel (19 أغسطس 2008)

تامل رااائع جدا جدا ياامجد


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: دع كلمة الله ترشدك نحو النمو الروحى فى حياتك*



amjad-ri قال:


> .​في غلاطية 22:5،23 يتحدث عن هذه الثمار ​
> 
> 
> 1- و أول هذه الثمار هي المحبة.ربما تكون هذه من أهم الصفات التي يمكن ان نتصف بها لان يسوع قال انه بإظهار محبتنا لبعضنا البعض سيعرف العالم إننا تلاميذه( يوحنا 35:13) من المهم إظهار المحبة في كل ما نفعل ​






amjad-ri قال:


> 4- الصبر أو طول الأناة.من السهل أن نغضب عندما لا تسير الأمور كما نريدها نحن وأحيانا نغضب عند حدوث خطأ ما أو عندما لا تسير الأمور بالسرعة التي نريد علينا أن نتحلى بالصبر ونثق بالله و قدرته بالاهتمام بكل شئ .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*تــــــــــأمل رائع*
*أشكرك اخى*
*ربنا يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ليكم و لمروركم

الرب يبارك حياتكم 

happy angel

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس ​


----------

